# The New Girl



## BaHall (Jul 12, 2016)

Ok, so maybe I'm not a girl anymore .... I'm new here and thought I would say hi and that I hope I can help people and get advice regarding my own relationship too!

This place looks like a nifty forum.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome @BaHall to TAM!


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome boy or girl.. lol


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

BaHall said:


> Ok, so maybe I'm not a girl anymore


Was the surgery and recovery painful?


----------

